# Northern ice report



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Just stopped at otsego state park in Gaylord. Had 1.5 in of ice about 15 feet off shore. Getting close now.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jasomx6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Great, thanks for the info. Hope it stays through Sundays mess


----------



## klutzy207 (Jan 7, 2010)

Any word on how the ice held up I'm going to be up at the cabin for New Years hoping to get out?


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

I just drove past there and the ice looks bad. Didn't stop but it has that honey comb look, plus it looked like a few spots had opened back up.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## klutzy207 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bummer hope it cools down by the end of the year thanks for the report


----------



## iceman321 (Jan 10, 2011)

Winter storm on its way Thursday. Could get as much as 10" of snow up north. That much snow on top of 2-3" of ice would be devestating for ice fishing. Sorry for the bad news. Lets hope it doesn't happen. I have all next week off and was going to take my boys ice fishing at Mitchell.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Saddly, I am not expecting to get out on Cadillac or Mitchell until close to January if not into it. This snow will be terrible as there is a layer of ice currently, but it is not good ice at all since it has been melting for the last week.


----------



## snappy05 (Dec 16, 2012)

Slipped on ice this morning. Yea

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jdthree (Sep 29, 2012)

At least you were on ice


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

With this storm on top of us, I'm not planning on getting out on Big Manistique until January. Had a buddy go thru with his quad a few years ago and boy did I let him have it. He's not getting pay backs with me!


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this huge amount of wet heavy snow will completely kill what ice we had.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jdthree (Sep 29, 2012)

We're supposed to get cold with maybe an inch of snow down here. Maybe you guys will have to come south this year...


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Stopped and checked the south shore and east bay of houghton lake today, ice is busting up, and shifting bad! Wish we would get a few calm cold nights to freeze it up solid.....


----------



## jmwall24 (Feb 17, 2011)

How much snow is on the that busted up ice on Houghton?


----------



## lososjoyride00 (Mar 2, 2011)

Not much snow, alot of open water still, real slushy, we gotta lotta rain last night! Looking at the weather report, looks like at least another week before getting on any fishable ice.


----------



## jmwall24 (Feb 17, 2011)

That rain was probably a good thing. Better off starting over with open water than junky ice with snow on top. Next week looks pretty cold, shouldn't be too much longer. Hoping next weekend.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Any shore ice on Higgins, or Margrethe?


----------



## jdthree (Sep 29, 2012)

Any ice below mile marker 130??? Looking for a day trip tomorrow


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Saw on the news last night that Gaylord got 16.9 " of snow with the storm....anyone confirm? Thats gonna be ruff for making good ice or keeping what ice y'all have.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

lososjoyride00 said:


> Not much snow, alot of open water still, real slushy, we gotta lotta rain last night! Looking at the weather report, looks like at least another week before getting on any fishable ice.


I'm coming up this afternoon.


----------

